# nz picture dump



## vonnagy (Oct 8, 2004)

nothing really excitng here, just a few shots i've taken over the last few months










i don't know why, but this pic looks a bit pervy to me :scratch:


----------



## santino (Oct 8, 2004)

nothing really exciting? you gotta be kidding man 
these are great shots! especially #7 :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, it looks pervy indeed, but they are all awesome, as usual!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 8, 2004)

Disgusting. Your a sucky photographer :LOL:

Just kidding, the tire one rules!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 8, 2004)

Heh, your "boring" shots are better than most of mine.  :shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 8, 2004)

Awesome captures.  Your last 5 images say a lot.  Where is this?


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 8, 2004)

As sad as that 4th photo is, with the tires in the sand, it's really a great photo.  Poor beach.


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 8, 2004)

hahaha, that pervy one made me smile


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Love that second photo, the colors are great.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 8, 2004)

#4 is exquisite! :thumbsup:
My fav : 2, 4, 5

Do you shoot in RAW or High JPEG?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 9, 2004)

Boring!
Indeed! 

Now that you're mentioning it.....


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 9, 2004)

I am definately gunna visit New Zealand soon.  (Actually I really am - my wife has been hastling me heaps and I'd love to see the place too.) Besides, I need some new locations for the Where Am I game.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words everyone 



			
				jonmikal said:
			
		

> Awesome captures.  Your last 5 images say a lot.  Where is this?



the last 5 shots where taken at Manukau Heads 



> Do you shoot in RAW or High JPEG?



These shots where high jpeg, reason being i don't  have enough space on my camera when i take a road trip to shoot raw. If i am just puttering around auckland i usually shoot raw


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Oct 10, 2004)

All of these shots are amazing, as usual...it just sucks that there's that much crap laying on the beach like that   

Anyways, all of your shots are great, but your first two shots are absolutely breathtaking though!  I love them!


----------

